# So...New Orleans...Are You Ready For A Return of Pro Basketball?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I remember when the New Orleans Jazz were there...Pistol Pete Maravich...unfortunately, that's all I can remember. 

New Orleans had to pick up and move to Salt Lake because they just couldn't get the fan support to stay.

Is it any different now? Are you excited in getting a pro team back in town?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Ron said:


> *I remember when the New Orleans Jazz were there...Pistol Pete Maravich...unfortunately, that's all I can remember.
> *


what year was this??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I believe New Orleans Jazz moved to Utah in 1981...don't quote me on that...it's been about 20 years or so.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

They moved to Utah after the 1979 season and NO it was not for lack of support. The Jazz were in the top 5 in league attendance. The league was much different then. They moved because the owner wanted to be closer to interests out west. I cannot wait until the season starts! We are having a draft party at the Arena that should be fun.

The Jazz had Maravich (one of the best ever) and Truck Robinson, Gail Goodrich, Spencer Haywood, Joe C Merriweather, Rich Kelley, Paul Griffin, Aaron James, Ron Behagen, Otto Moore, Bud Stallworth, Jimmy McElroy, EC Coleman, and Slick Watts just to name a few. They were fun to watch, but not a good team.


----------



## PNROSS16 (Jun 12, 2002)

CHARLOTE HORNETS FOREVER WHO COULD BE SO STUPID TO MOVE A POOR TOWN LIKE NEW ORLEANS AND MOVE AWAY FROM THE 2ND BIGEST BANKING CENTER IN THE WESTERN HEMISPHERE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE IS LOADED WITH FANS AND CASH EVERYONE HAS A LUXERY CAR AND CAN MANY TIMES OVER PAY FOR SEASON TIX I HATE SHINN AND WOOLDRIGE LARRY BIRD AND ML CARR ARE MY NEW OWNERS AND BILLIONAIRE FROM BET ARE MY NEW OWNERS BABY NEWEST NBA TEAM THE CHARLOTTE KNIGHTS A ARENA NEAR YOU IN 2004 BABY IN BASKETBALL COUNTRY BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## whatevaman_15 (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> I believe New Orleans Jazz moved to Utah in 1981...don't quote me on that...it's been about 20 years or so.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PNROSS16 *
> CHARLOTE HORNETS FOREVER WHO COULD BE SO STUPID TO MOVE A POOR TOWN LIKE NEW ORLEANS AND MOVE AWAY FROM THE 2ND BIGEST BANKING CENTER IN THE WESTERN HEMISPHERE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE IS LOADED WITH FANS AND CASH EVERYONE HAS A LUXERY CAR AND CAN MANY TIMES OVER PAY FOR SEASON TIX I HATE SHINN AND WOOLDRIGE LARRY BIRD AND ML CARR ARE MY NEW OWNERS AND BILLIONAIRE FROM BET ARE MY NEW OWNERS BABY NEWEST NBA TEAM THE CHARLOTTE KNIGHTS A ARENA NEAR YOU IN 2004 BABY IN BASKETBALL COUNTRY BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


Get a life. These boards are for NBA fans.


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

I think New Orleans will support the team good until the new wears off and they get to know George and Ray. Then the economic realities of being the 44th largest TV market with 2 pro teams will set in and either the Saints or the Hornets will leave. Also New Orleans is not growing. There is economic chaos there. The income of the people is very low. The only reason Charlotte got another team is because they are growing faster than anywhere in the US almost. Although Charlotte is the 25th largest TV market and is growing, I would not say that NBA success is a lock for them either. They have NASCAR and the NFL which takes a lot of sports dollars. Their fans went to the games not because they love basketball, but because it was the thing to do at the time. Charlotte may evolve into a good NBA city, but it will take more growth. However, growth does not seem to be a problem for them.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

nang - Not sure you have done all of your research. Check the market saturation in the cable market (you know, where ESPN resides) and then talk about N.O. TV market.


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

It must have been a Nielsen report I saw about TV market size where NO was 44th or so. You're right that it shouldn't be THAT much smaller than Charlottes. The only thing other than Charlotte might be a couple of hundred thousand people more and has some of SC in its market, where NO borders the ocean and gets no TV market help from the ocean like Charlotte would SC.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Anyway Baron Davis rocks no doubt


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

He may stay with New Orleans. New Orleans is not so bad especially if you are a *****. I mean NO is like 78% black and there are parties going on all the time. All the white people have left, but who cares?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *nang1980 *
> He may stay with New Orleans. New Orleans is not so bad especially if you are a *****. I mean NO is like 78% black and there are parties going on all the time. All the white people have left, but who cares?


Being a little stereotypical aren't you? The actual city of New Orleans is about 60+% black. However, that is not the case in the metropolitan area. So, you really should not generalize.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*kinda dumb...*

seriously. Charlotte is getting the next expansion team...why didnt they just wait and give it to New Orleans?


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

New Orleans demographics would not rate an expansion team. The Hornets moved there because the city gave them all that money and they had an arena already built. When the NBA expands, they want cities that are growing and have a good sized TV market, neither of which applies to New Orleans. In the last 30 years, New Orleans has lost people. Their TV market is like 44th. Also, if George Shinn had stayed in Charlotte, the city would not support the team. With Larry Bird coming in, they will. The league did the right thing in this instance.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: kinda dumb...*



> Originally posted by *Marcus13 *
> seriously. Charlotte is getting the next expansion team...why didnt they just wait and give it to New Orleans?


Mainly because Charlotte continually refused to build an NBA acceptable facility. Once the threat of leaving became real to Charlotte, they reacted too late in promising to build an arena. The team would have lost too much money in the years waiting for the arena to be built. This way, Charlotte can build the arena while waiting for the red tape to clear in the expansion process. The arena should be built, or near completion, by the time the team is ready to play.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *nang1980 *
> New Orleans demographics would not rate an expansion team. The Hornets moved there because the city gave them all that money and they had an arena already built. When the NBA expands, they want cities that are growing and have a good sized TV market, neither of which applies to New Orleans. In the last 30 years, New Orleans has lost people. Their TV market is like 44th. Also, if George Shinn had stayed in Charlotte, the city would not support the team. With Larry Bird coming in, they will. The league did the right thing in this instance.


Must be a Charlottean. Sounds like the same stuff we heard during the relocation process when the Charlotteans tried to convince us that there was no way the NBA would approve a move to N.O. I do not know what you mean by "gave them all that money," but whatever they get here is alot less than it will cost to bring an expansion team to Charlotte.


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

Charlotte? That hick town? I'm from Atlanta, the biggest city in the south (except for Dallas and Houston).


----------

